# forellenteiche???



## hecht24 (21. Oktober 2001)

hi leute
war ja neulich mal am forellenteich angeln.
wenn man so ein flachlandtiroler wie ich ist sind natuerliche forellengewaesser sehr knapp.
wollte darum mal fragen ob einer von euch gute forellenteiche im bereich osnabrueck-minden kennt.

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## hecht24 (23. Oktober 2001)

hi pfiffi
sach doch mal an die teiche.
wennse gut sind.
nach daenemark fahr ich eher zum meeresangeln

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (24. Oktober 2001)

Hi Hecht!Ich komme aus der Naehe von Paderborn, hier kann ich dir einige Forellenseen nennen.
Zwischen Pdb und Bielefeld gibt es auch welche!Aber wenn du mal an richtig schönen Seen fischen willst, fahr am besten Richtung DK. Hier ist alles eine Nummer größer (Seen und Fische)
Wir wollen demnaechst mal zum Quellengrund an den Forellensee fahren, mal schauen was so geht.In diesem SinnePfiffi4773


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (24. Oktober 2001)

Moin Hecht!Seen gibt es in oder bei Stukenbrock und Hövelhof. Diese beiden kenne ich leider auch nur vom Hörensagen.
Eine schöne Anlage ist in Dringenberg (Paderborn Richtung Bad Driburg).
Forellenzucht Beine!
Hier bin ich schon mal des öfteren, gerade wenn die Forellensaison eigentlich beendet ist.
Ein weiterer See ist in der Naehe von Lichtenau. (Ein paar mal da gewesen, ging so.)
Neuerdings hat die Angeldomaene in Beverungen auch einen eigenen Forellensee, hier weiss ich aber noch gar nichts drüber.Wenn du genauere Wegbeschreibungen haben möchtest sag Bescheid!
In diesem SinnePfiffi4773


----------



## christian2 (24. Oktober 2001)

Hi Pfiffi,vom Quellengrund hab ich schon viel gehört und gelesen (Fangmeldungen). Kannst Du mir mal sagen wo das Ding denn überhaupt liegt?


----------



## hecht24 (24. Oktober 2001)

danke pfiffi
jo wegbeschreibung waere gut








oder einfach adresse mit strasse und hausnummer wenn geht.
den rest krieg ich denn schon mit routenplaner raus

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (26. Oktober 2001)

@Christian2
Schau mal  hier !Liegt ganz grob in der Nähe von Bonn, Köln, ....@hecht24Die Seen liegen alle an irgendwelchen Nebenstraßen.
Aber ich versuche mal die Adressen herauszubekommen.


----------



## christian2 (26. Oktober 2001)

Hey, das ist dann ja gar nicht so weit weg von uns!Könnte ich ja auch mal ansteuern. Adresse wäre super.Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (26. Oktober 2001)

Ich glaube die Anfahrtsbeschreibung steht auf der Homepage.
Woher kommst du denn?
Im Norden vom Ruhrgebiet gibt es auch noch einen See!
Hier der  Link !Sag mir mal Bescheid wenn du dort gewesen bist.
Bei mir wird es dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr klappen.
Und wie schön gesagt, richtig schöne Seen gibt es in Dk!


----------



## christian2 (26. Oktober 2001)

Na, aus Koblenz!


----------



## hecht24 (26. Oktober 2001)

vielen dank pfiffi

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (29. Oktober 2001)

@christianAlles klar!@Hecht24Bin noch am suchen (Adressen)


----------



## Anderson (2. November 2001)

@Hecht24
Hab ein Sonderheft von Rute und Rolle über Forellenseen.Hier ein Auszug.Raum Osnabrück
49090 Osnabrück
Angelteiche Nettetal Tel 0541/6252249143Bissendorf-Schledehausen
Angelpark Waldmark Grambergstr5,Schledehausen zwischen Bad 
Essen und Melle.49143 Bad Rothenfelde
Wilfried Battenfeld,An der Springmühle
Tel 05424/5222  05424/505049477Ibbenbüren/Eddy&acute;s Anglerparadies
EdmundMöller,Feuerbachstrasse 27
49479 Ibbenbüren
Tel 05451/17719Hoffe die Addressen nützen Dir was.
Ach so hab mal irgendwo gelesen das Du schon in Middelfart warst,könnte auch noch Tips zu Kuttern Booteausleihen und generelle Eerfahrungen in Middelfart gebrauchen.Will dort nächstes Jahr im Mai mal hin für eine Woche.
Grüsse aus Köln
Anderson


----------



## Anderson (2. November 2001)

@christian2
Sieh auch bitte mal hier nach
www.angelpark-knipp.de.Meiner Meinung nach ist es hier schöner und vor allem nicht so voll wie am Quellengrund.Bin öffters da nur zum Kaffe und etwas zuzusehen.Wenn ich mal am Teich angel dann nur auf halber strecke zwischen diesem Teich und dem Quellengrund.In dieser Region liegen 5 Teich beieinander.Im Quellengrund sind die Teiche teilweise nich grösser als 100qm.Wie gesagt fahr wenn du da bist mal am besten vom Quellengrund nach Much,da müsstest du an den anderen Teichen vorbei kommen.
Anderson


----------



## Anderson (2. November 2001)

@Pfiffi4773
Ja da muss ich Dir recht geben.Das ist ganz was anderse da oben an den Put und Takes .Vor allen die Ruhe und Grösse der Seen.Es gab da schon Tage da sassen wir allein am ganzen Teich.War bisher oft in Nordjütland zum fischen will jetzt aber mal das kleine Belt ausprobieren.
Anderson


----------



## hecht24 (2. November 2001)

hi anderson
super.kann ich gut gebrauchen die adressen.
werd die teiche mal nach und nach antestenjo ich war zum angeln in middelfahrt.
und zwar mit eigenen kleinen boot
(schlauchboot).wir waren auf dem campingplatz
galsklint.haben in 2 tagen ueber 90 dorsche
gefangen.war super.der groesste hatte so 8 pfund.waren nicht so grosse aber zum essen genau richtig.
werd noch mal die internetadresse von galsklint suchen(is format c zum opfer gefallen)


------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (5. November 2001)

Hi Anderson!Warst du denn schon mal im/am Quellengrund?
Hast du irgendwelche Tips oder Erfahrungen dort?In Nordjütland (Thyboron) W
ar ich auch schon mal, echt Klasse dort oben.


----------



## Anderson (6. November 2001)

Hi Pfiffi4773!
Welch ein Zufall, hab gerade Forellen ausgenommen die ich im :www.angelpark-knipp.de,gefangen hab.Dieser Angelpark ist ca 10km vom Quellengrund entfernt.Hier angel ich wenn ich an Forellenteiche angel am liebsten.Am Quellengrund eskaliert es teilweise am Wochenende weil wohl viele die Fangmeldungen in den Angelzeitschriften mitbekommen.Von der Sauberkeit und den Aktivitäten im Quellengrund gibt es keinerlei Beanstandungen.Nur das da sehr sehr grosser Andrang herrscht macht ihn für mich uninteressant.Du kannst da gefangene Forellen bei Zuzahlung von 1DM gegen geräucherte tauschen .Und du kannst dir deinen eigenen Teich anmieten.Es gbt da ca 9 Teiche.Wovon 2 eigentlich normale Grösse haben und der Rest eher klein sind.Nja wie gesagt der Besatz machts.Sieh mal unter  www.quellengrund.de   nach da ist mehr erklärt.Übrigens liegen dort ungefähr 5 Angelteichanlagen in einem Umkreis von 10km.Der nächste Ort ist Much  und Ruppichterroth im Bergischen Land.Gut zu erreichen über die A4 Köln-Olpe.P.S.
Habt ihr auch den Seehund im Hafenbecken vor dem Fischimbiss in Thyboron gesehen?
Anderson[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Anderson am 06-11-2001 um 16:43.]


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (7. November 2001)

Hi Anderson!
Wir waren in Vrist, nicht direkt in Thyboron.
Den Seehund? Keine Ahnung, ´ne ich hab´ nichts gesehen, wir waren im Juli dort oben.P.S.: Danke für die Tips!!!


----------



## TommyD (7. November 2001)

Hi
Ich mal ne Frage Braucht man für einen Forellensee einen Angelschein? Ist halt so ne Frage weil ich hab meinen auch noch nicht gemacht. Ich war schonmal an einem Forellenseeda langte es eine aufsichtsperson mit angelschein dabei zu haben.Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## hecht24 (7. November 2001)

hi tommy
jo normal brauchste einen.es haben jedoch viele die im forellenteich angeln keinen.
ist fuer viele oft der angeleinstieg

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (8. November 2001)

Hi Thommy!Genaoso sieht es aus, ich bin noch nie nach meinem Angelschein gefragt worden!
In Dk ist eh keiner nötig.
Als Angeleinstieg ist das schon OK.In diesem Sinne


----------



## Anderson (8. November 2001)

@Pfiffi4773!
Also wenn einer am Quellengrund ohne Schein erwischt wird ,wird er vor allen anwesenden Anglern ausgepeitscht und anschließend geteert und gefedert und dann am Marktplatz an den Pranger gestellt!!Spass beiseite auch ich hab es bisher noch nie erlebt das nach meinem Schein gefragt wurde.Ich kenn nur einen Teich an dem es angeschlagen steht das einer benötigt wird.Aber selbst dort angeln so wie es aussieht die meisten ohne diese Pappe.P.S.
Ich stand 2 Tage und Nächte und hatte die grässlichen Federn im Mund.Grüsse Anderson


----------



## Fisherman'sFriend (29. November 2006)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Hi
(Zum Thema Forellenteiche im Raum Osnabrück)
Ich kenne da einen der ist in Ledde und einen in Bad Iburg.
Der in Ledde, das ist bei Tecklenburg (müsste auch im Telefonbuch stehen).
Der in Bad Iburg ist Dettmeyer, der steht auf jedenfall im Telefonbuch.
Bei beiden kann man gut fangen und bei Dettmeyer gibt es auch mal große Forellen und mit ein wenig Glück und Geschick einen Wels ( von denen hab ich einen beim Angeln gesehen, wie er sich eine Forelle geschnappt hat und wieder abgetaucht ist).


----------



## Onkel Frank (29. November 2006)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Bischen Spät der comment , wa ?


----------



## Fisherman'sFriend (29. November 2006)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Hab mich grad das erstemal angemeldet.


----------



## Onkel Frank (29. November 2006)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Ups , das seh ich auch grade , Wilkommen an Board #h .


----------



## Fisherman'sFriend (29. November 2006)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Schon in Ordnung!
Hi.


----------



## Justhon (29. November 2006)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Hallo Fishermens Friend#6
Welcome on board!#h


----------



## bennie (29. November 2006)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Leichenschänder!


----------



## fryttz (7. April 2007)

*AW: forellenteiche???*

Hallo!

Ich bin neu nach Bad Driburg gezogen u. was das Angeln angeht absoluter Anfänger. Ich habe die Fischerprüfung u. einen Fischereischein aus Niedersachsen. In einen Verein möchte ich nicht eintreten, weil ich überhaupt nicht auf "Vereinsmeierei" stehe!! Wo darf ich in u. um Driburg angeln? Wer verrät mir Tipps u. Tricks zu Forellen- bzw. Aalangeln?

#c fryttz#c


----------



## Beckermeister (10. April 2007)

Hallo Frytzz.

Ich habe gerade durch Zufall Dein Posting gelesen.

Ganz in der Nähe von Driburg, in Dringenberg, gibts nen Forellensee. Den Namen habe ich grade nicht geläufig, aber wenn Du von Driburg nach Dringenberg fährst, ist es im Ort die 1. Strasse rechts. Glaube ich mich zu erinnern. Da geht es zu irgendeiner Mühle?!

Die Anlage ist ganz nett, ich war allerdings am Samstag da und da war es mir zu voll.

Ansonsten gibts nen Forellensee in Hövelhof, da will ich evtl am Sa mal hin.

Gruss, Markus


----------

